# TTS black pack



## j14lal (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey,

Here is a link to a TTS review with couple pictures of various TTSs with a "Black pack", I heard that was only available in German e.g. black side mirrors, grill and surround for tail pipes.

I think i prefer my aluminium look ones but this is different and still nice.

Not available in UK as an option yet I think? Just thought you might like to see in the flesh.

http://www.themotorreport.com.au/62407/ ... harp-looks

J


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Silver looks far superior.

I think they did the black thing to death at the end of all the other models lives, to the point where every other audi on the road was a black edition or copycat.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

It's available in Ireland as of last month so I suspect it's also available in the UK.

The black mirror surrounds are nice but I could take or leave the rest of it.

It did prompt me into enquiring what it would cost to get new mirror surrounds in whatever colour I liked - not near as expensive as I expected.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I hate, and i do mean "hate" the black pack look - it just looks cheap and nasty. (on any Audi - not just the TT).


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

The black pack just makes the car look like an S-line from the front.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I have the black edition mk2 and have to agree the front grill looks less special... All i wanted was the factory tints and darker alloys but would rather have the other chrome bits... The black front makes it look like the standard TT.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I hate, and i do mean "hate" the black pack look - it just looks cheap and nasty. (on any Audi - not just the TT).


I'm the complete opposite. On lighter/sporty colours (Nardo, Sepang, Misano, Vegas etc) I think the chrome looks naff/chincy and detracts the 'sporty' looks (not just the TT), whereas the black pack works well to combat that.

The 'Black styling Package' (grille, grille frame, window surrounds, number plate holder, and roof rails) was the first option I ticked when speccing my RS. I think it compliments the 'Privacy Glass' and 'Titanium Rotor' options well.










If I was in the market for a new S/RS Audi variant, it would be the first option I looked for. It's available for all other RS models, and some S models, so I'm sure it'll be there for the TTRS when it arrives, and then rolled back to the S at some point.

Does it matter if lower model S-Line's have the same looks/options?!? If anybody is worrying about that it probably says says more about their insecurity rather than anything else...


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Would much happier have a black grille on the TTS or even just the standard TT grille.

Really not a big fan of too much chrome (look) stuff on any car. Looks too much like a 1970s Merc and is all a bit chintzy on a sports car.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Need to offer carbon trim options


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Much prefer the wild "cat pack",ideal for those safari day's out


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dano28 said:


> Need to offer carbon trim options


It's just a magnet then for the tea leafs..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I hate, and i do mean "hate" the black pack look - it just looks cheap and nasty. (on any Audi - not just the TT).
> ...


And this is why it's great having options - you get to pick what works for you when ordering a new car.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Indeed, for example the 'carbon' being suggested above is something I personally loath the look of. On the RS4 all the interior inlays came 'Carbon' as standard, but you could choose an option to have that changed (brushed aluminium, piano black or aluminium mesh). I ticked the option to change the carbon to 'piano black' because I think it looks so much more classier, and also goes well with the black styling package.

Horses for courses


----------



## TTblackSline (Oct 23, 2015)

Have a look at mine....with black pack


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

KMPs looks better, you need a contrast.
I get the idea on while or silver but anything else... sorry.. no thanks its just a mass black blobby thing.
You cant see any of the lines or details.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

TTblackSline said:


> Have a look at mine....with black pack


Which wheels are those? They look like 'blackened' Blades


----------



## riano (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyone ever hear from dealers if the black pack is coming to the UK soon? Id seriously consider a TTS with black pack over the 718 Cayman given how much cheaper TTS are, but wouldn't even contemplate one with all the chrome.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

That's good to hear. Don't mind the silver mirrors but hate the silver jaws looking front on the tts. It's usually chrome on lower spec Audi grills and black on the top end cars. Front end on the s line looks much more sporty with a black grill than the silver of the tts


----------



## riano (Jul 2, 2013)

winrya said:


> That's good to hear. Don't mind the silver mirrors but hate the silver jaws looking front on the tts. It's usually chrome on lower spec Audi grills and black on the top end cars. Front end on the s line looks much more sporty with a black grill than the silver of the tts


This is exactly what I think, silver mirrors are fine but that silver grill looks atrocious and I wouldn't buy the car like that, S line looks far more slick.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

placeborick said:


> Silver looks far superior.
> 
> I think they did the black thing to death at the end of all the other models lives, to the point where every other audi on the road was a black edition or copycat.


Each to their own of course, but If the black styling pack was available for the TTS in the UK, I wouldn't have optioned it for my Floret Silver TTS, the ali/chrome grille and such like really work well on my car... but if I'd chosen Glacier White, I'd definitely want the black styling in preference to the ali look 8)


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

leopard said:


> Much prefer the wild "cat pack",ideal for those safari day's out


Haha at last you've revealed your car  a bit understated for me.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Much prefer the wild "cat pack",ideal for those safari day's out
> ...


Well spotted  I'd forgotten about this thread,almost a year of speculation and still nobody the wiser.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

"Well spotted " :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mono-stereo (Aug 6, 2006)

Completly agree about the chrome grill on the TTS looking tacky. love the old black edition TTS. Less is more


----------

